
How to Sit Properly to Decrease Back and Neck Pain - newman8r
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx0c6JGTrUQ
======
newman8r
I like to watch these sorts of posture/ergonomics videos every year or so to
remind myself to sit properly. I used to have an aeron, which was amazing -
but I left it in my trailer in the desert and it was stolen.... but knowing
the proper way to sit is just as good.

